# Well Hello



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you to everyone thats already made us feel so welcome here.
Now for our introduction


The Bloodshed Brothers are Zach and Jeromy Ball of Temecula, CA

"Ever since we were little we've had an interest in haunting. When we first moved into our house back in 1991 we had a neighbor who did a little a haunt up and down his driveway. We would go there every year and eventually got hooked. Eventually after the few hours of trick-or-treating we would sit outside the front door of our parents house and try to scare people.
About ten years later (2000-2001)...around 6th grade we started collecting our own props and ideas to break away from our moms 'cute' Halloween decorations.
Armed with a few roles of black plastic some duct tape a strobe light, and a fog machine we set out to build our first haunt.
This entailed a cardboard coffin with a real person inside, a person hiding behind a brick pillar, a cardboard box by the front door with a hole cut out of it for a head to fit through that would snap to life as visitors would take their candy.
From the driveway to the front door was 25 feet of UN-terrifying disaster.
We LOVED every minute of it!"

That was how it all started and since then we've brought you 5 home haunts.
Our most successful to date was our 2008 haunt
"Night Terrors" with a huge turn out of around 600 people we say THANK YOU to everyone that helped make it a Halloween to remember.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's nice to have you both here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Bloodshed Bs!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome guys!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome BS Bros., sounds like you've got a good thing going.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum. Glad to see more SoCal folks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Guys


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to Hauntforum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad you joined the group....and where are the photos?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Brothers, hungh? Twice the fresh blood, and brains to pick. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party, and Welcome to the party!


----------

